# Beer Can Chicken



## [email protected] (May 8, 2003)

I just cooked my first beer can chicken on the grill last night. It was very good. I overcooked it slightly, but the flavor was still there. If you haven't done this I would highly suggest it.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I have had them that way several times, not too bad but a tad greasy for my taste. Could be the bird I bought also. Just my .02 but you just can't beat a deep fried turkey...............man o man, good eats there.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Drink the beer, fill the can 2/3rds full of Jack Daniels and cook your bird.


----------



## Bowslayer (Aug 29, 2005)

Mmmmmm...... Jack Daniels. Beer chicken is very very good. But Jack Daniels chicken, man does that sound good. I now know what I'm havin for dinner tonight.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

For any recipe that calls for a call whiskey or bourbon (Jack Daniels or Jim Beam) I usually substitute the cheapest one I can find. The flavors are very similar and nobody I cook for can tell the difference. Helps the wallet out too!


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I've done this with a roaster and a fryer(because the store didn't have any roasters) The Roaster Chicken is the only way to go. I haven't done it in while and now you got my taste buds working.

I've used Brown sugar, ground mustard, paprika and I can't remember what else, but it was really good. I'm taking a week off starting this Friday with my daughter and will actually have some time to cook some real food. I think the grill will get used more in the next week, than it has all year.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Had a big family barbeque last year with about a dozen chickens over tall Guiness cans. The chicken was fantastic. Drinking my fair share of the Guiness so we had enough "one-third full" beer cans added nicely to the affair.

MMMMmmmmmmm.......Guiness!


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

and those are the best cans to cook them on too! No burning since they don't touch the grill.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Try a Foster's can in small turkey. 
Incase you were wondering what that retched beer was good for, mate!


----------

